# Regional Paint Companies You Use and Like



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The recent spate of SW pro and con posts got me to thinking about how many here may use products from a regional company rather than primarily from a national one.

For example, here in Oregon we have access to two such companies; Miller and Rodda. I do a lot of business with Miller and find their products to generally be good performers and a great value along with most of their employees having a high rate of product knowledge. They have approximately 60 stores located in Oregon and Washington combined.

Rodda is one that I know many guys use but because we don't have one in our town I just am not very familiar with it. Do know it's popular with new construction contractors which, IMO, doesn't always speak well for a product. But again, that really isn't a fair indicator of the overall quality of their products. Believe they have a much larger area they sell to including Alaska, Washington, Oregon, California, Idaho, Montana, and Utah. So they too must be doing something right.

So, just curious how many of you prefer a regional company for most of what you do? And if so, please mention the general area it services.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

When I lived in Az. I used a lot of Dunn-Edwards and liked it. there was a small 4 store company that ppg bought and I used a lot of their stuff as well. Where I live now there is S/W and a mom and pop store that sells Porter which is ok paint. They don't deliver and have a small inventory which makes it hard to get product. There is H D ,and Ace but I don't use much of their stuff. Nearest BM dealer is 70 miles away.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Enjoy them while you can! They won't be around more then 5-10 years.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We have one local/regional brand left here (Repcolite). Graham got gobbled up twice (by mural, and then California). I do not use much of it since I have basically become a BM guys for most of our projects though.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Sherwin Willliams and Kelly Moore are considered regional to the SF Bay Area given that they both had manufacturing plants here. KM still has one in the South Bay I believe. I generally chose KM over SW when I painted residentials.

Dunne Edwards was also very popular in the Bay Area along with Sinclair and Hoffman.

Ben Moore was not a mainstream paint back in the eighties, and seemed to be exclusive to designers of higher end projects. I always thought they were over rated, but find them now to be pretty consistent in terms of performance. I generally use them for all architectural and light commercial. 

I've been depending more on PPG for light to moderate industrial painting, but still have some concerns with some of their performance and characteristics. 

At the end of the day, I'm still a Kelly Moore man. I actually use it on my own home and have recommended it to others. However, there have been some changes lately that concern me. One Is the propensity for their flat to develop a bad smell like from a bacteria or something. Other than that, they're still OK, but still not as good as Ben Moore IMO.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Sherwin Willliams and Kelly Moore are considered regional to the SF Bay Area given that they both had manufacturing plants here. KM still has one in the South Bay I believe. I generally chose KM over SW when I painted residentials.
> 
> Dunne Edwards was also very popular in the Bay Area along with Sinclair and Hoffman.
> 
> ...


Miller has bought out some of the KM stores up here. Think they took over five in the Portland market all at once a few years ago. 

One thing I like about Miller, besides their own lines, they don't hesitate to stock others that are popular. They carry some KM stuff (_Dura-Poxy_ is one I use) and some of PPG's products. _Breakthrough_ is an example there.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I was one of many painters, around the late eighties, early nineties, who suffered the development of KM's Durapoxy. It's since been formulated into one of the best waterborne enamels in the market.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

We have Diamond Vogel.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> We have Diamond Vogel.


I work/live an hour from the birth place of Diamond Vogel. They are a major player in our region and are often spec for commercial projects. 

1 block away from the DV store is an SW. Like so many small regional companies the service and knowledge is far superior. DV has 3 full time employees that have each been there 10 years or more, SW has a new face every other week.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I use some GraySeal paint from my local hardware store. Some of it is decent, some of it not so much. They do have a great, all-around primer that I use instead of 1-2-3 from time to time. I think it is manufactured in Louisville KY.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

B & E Decorating Center in Latonia, KY. 

They carry various brands. Plus...Johnny is practically a chemist. 

I don't buy much from him...but I do when I can.


----------



## Gurnoe (Sep 5, 2015)

San Diego still has some solid independent paint stores but the county is so big I do more driving than I'd like. FSC coatings sells some burly Amteco products (they market to the military specifically) as well as BM paints. Colorama has their own line of waterborne stains called Eco Steps Coatings that are the best lacquer substitute I've come across. Colorama also sells PPG and P&L paints. Bayside paints have a lot of cool unusual stuff like milk paints, wide range of stains, good quality venetian plaster, and quarts of 450 voc oil UV flagship varnish. They also have the best selection of brushes in town from what I've seen. Dunn-Edwards is pretty much my day to day paint store. Vista paint is ok too.

RIP Frazee


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't have any regional paint companies by me. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

The only 'independent' in my area is Cloverdale paint (they bought out Rodda a few years ago). I think there paint is Crap. Flashing issues, bonding issues, colour matching, coverage, etc


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Spectrum paint


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Like California paints a lot. And, love its stains. However, despite having its headquarters a 30 minute drive from me, I often have issues getting what I need, and having competant sales people at the store that I purchase it is a major issue.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Pete the Painter said:


> Like California paints a lot. And, love its stains. However, despite having its headquarters a 30 minute drive from me, I often have issues getting what I need, and having competant sales people at the store that I purchase it is a major issue.


California is a brand I wish we had access to up here. As many good things as I've heard about some of their products makes me want to try some.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do not think of California as regional given their size, but I guess maybe they fit the definition still. Distribution is limited in states out of the NE, but they as far west as Idaho.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

DeanV said:


> I do not think of California as regional given their size, but I guess maybe they fit the definition still. Distribution is limited in states out of the NE, but they as far west as Idaho.


I agree, but I wonder how much is available outside of NE, when I have trouble getting a hold of some of its products when it is made in my own back yard. What really amazes me is that none of my customers know that it is made in Massachusetts. I think that if they promoted it more as a local paint, it would sell much better on NE.


----------



## Gurnoe (Sep 5, 2015)

I hadn't heard of California paints until coming here and still find it amusing that you can't get California paint in California.


----------



## fredo (Nov 20, 2011)

In Kansas City, we have Sherwin Williams, Benjamin Moore, PPG, and local manufacturers like Cook and Davis(I think there still around). I think Davis and Cook sell to goverment and military cause I don't know of any other painters buying from them.

There's a local distributor sells PPG/Glidden and there are a few PPG/Glidden stores. I wish we were more diverse. 

We used to have Kwal, California, Pennofin, and others but I'm guessing we're considered a smaller market, IDK?


http://dqpainting.com


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> I use some GraySeal paint from my local hardware store. Some of it is decent, some of it not so much. They do have a great, all-around primer that I use instead of 1-2-3 from time to time. I think it is manufactured in Louisville KY.


See! You DO like California paints! Grayseal and Progress are both California brands. Their more commercial and box store stuff. They won't let me sell them though.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gurnoe said:


> San Diego still has some solid independent paint stores but the county is so big I do more driving than I'd like. FSC coatings sells some burly Amteco products (they market to the military specifically) as well as BM paints. Colorama has their own line of waterborne stains called Eco Steps Coatings that are the best lacquer substitute I've come across. Colorama also sells PPG and P&L paints. Bayside paints have a lot of cool unusual stuff like milk paints, wide range of stains, good quality venetian plaster, and quarts of 450 voc oil UV flagship varnish. They also have the best selection of brushes in town from what I've seen. Dunn-Edwards is pretty much my day to day paint store. Vista paint is ok too.
> 
> RIP Frazee


I though Colorama was gone years ago. Good to see they are still around.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Pete the Painter said:


> Like California paints a lot. And, love its stains. However, despite having its headquarters a 30 minute drive from me, I often have issues getting what I need, and having competant sales people at the store that I purchase it is a major issue.


Come buy from me. I'll stock whatever you want.


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

We use a lot of Rodda and have a great relationship with them.

The customer service is fantastic and the product selection and value is tough to beat. Ever since Cloverdale merged with them, they've become more innovative with their marketing strategies and how they've rebranded themselves for the better.

I've also used a lot of Miller as well, and just from my experiences with both companies, Rodda offers a better comparable product at better price points.

Interior:
Rodda's Master Painter Ultra Low VOC > Miller's Performance Plus
Rodda's Lasyn > Miller's Premium
Rodda's Horizon Zero VOC > Miller's Acro Pure Zero VOC
Cloverdale's EcoLogic Ultra Low VOC = Miller's Evolution
Rodda's Unique > Miller's Acrinamel

Exterior:
Rodda's Protector = Miller's Krill
Rodda's Covercoat = Miller's Acri-Lite
Rodda's Ultimate = Miller's Evolution


I still think Miller is a great company with great people and products in it's own right, but Rodda has just fits my needs better. We're spoiled to have 2 great local suppliers here in the NW :notworthy:


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> The only 'independent' in my area is Cloverdale paint (they bought out Rodda a few years ago). I think there paint is Crap. Flashing issues, bonding issues, colour matching, coverage, etc


Which products of theirs have you had problems with?

I've used a few different ones that they've starting carrying in our Rodda stores, and have been impressed with the ones I've tried.

I'm starting to use a lot of the Architectural line of EcoLogic Ultra Low VOC Washable Flat & Eggshell lines. I love how it lays out and the durability of the finished product. Coverage is not bad but could be better.

I recently used some Performance Plus Super Acrylic 2 in eggshell and was very happy with every aspect of the paint. 

I've brushed out several gallons of the Renaissance Hybrid and I liked the flow and coverage.

And lastly I've used some Sharkskin Deck and Siding Solid Stain and was really impressed with it's performance and durability.


I'm curious what your feedback is on those products. Thanks!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

The regional supplier around here is Farrell-Calhoun out of Memphis TN. It's a good product that I use on my own house. BM and SW won't even get close to their pricing. As my regional dealer has explained to me, they don't do any national advertising so they are able to sell a quality product below what the large paint companies can.

Question for those who do have access to a regional supplier; do you use it much for your high-end clients? I don't, and the reason being that most high end clients are unfamiliar with the brand. BM and SW they know from their national ad campaigns and because architects and interior designers are used to dealing in the colors and products of the big paint companies. And they (the clients) associate this familiarity with quality. 

Personally, I never try to sell a high-end client on the regional brand. Like many here at PT, I put the cost of material as an upcharged item in the price of the job. I've always felt if I tried to sell them on the lower cost of the regional product, it would be viewed as an attempt to use an inferior product to increase my profit.

Thoughts?


----------



## Gurnoe (Sep 5, 2015)

PACman said:


> I though Colorama was gone years ago. Good to see they are still around.


Rick is holding on but I'm in Encinitas and work mostly from Carmel Valley north, so with traffic it kills an otherwise productive day to shop there.




slinger58 said:


> The regional supplier around here is Farrell-Calhoun out of Memphis TN. It's a good product that I use on my own house. BM and SW won't even get close to their pricing. As my regional dealer has explained to me, they don't do any national advertising so they are able to sell a quality product below what the large paint companies can.
> 
> Question for those who do have access to a regional supplier; do you use it much for your high-end clients? I don't, and the reason being that most high end clients are unfamiliar with the brand. BM and SW they know from their national ad campaigns and because architects and interior designers are used to dealing in the colors and products of the big paint companies. And they (the clients) associate this familiarity with quality.
> 
> ...


My highest end work is mostly stain-grade cabinets and trim, glazes, venetian plaster, and wood floors. For most of these projects I use smaller more specialized brands than your average home owner would be familiar with. Maybe it's skirting your question a bit but I use less known brands on high end projects almost exclusively. I'm still looking to be more steadily employed since I recently returned to painting so I don't mark up my materials specifically but I usually explain to some degree why I'm using the product I am and people usually respond like "don't know, don't care. Why aren't you done yet?"

For walls I'm all over the place at the moment. A $20/gal scrubbable 0% flat seems to be what everybody around here wants and it just doesn't exist. Suprema from DE hits the price so that's my go-to wall paint. Big box brand paint marketing has really skewed people's expectations of what a coat of paint should accomplish unfortunately. For run of the mill rental repaints I used a lot of Frazee's Velvin which touches up great and cost me $14/gal but SW just ruined the product as I mentioned recently.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I use a ton of California Paint products. Their product line is amazing. Plus, other than BM, they are the only other paint company that uses 0 VOC colorants.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I used to use miller nearly exclusively, got tired of the ding a lings in their main (grand ave) store and their incompetent ability to match paints. I also am gun shy about using a product that begins to mold in its own bucket in under 3 months time. It's been many years now and I'm sure they've upped their game a bit to stay comptitive. I know it's a Portland mainstay...always has been. That being said, I've had excellent experiences with Rodda on all points that matter to me with exception to availability and convienence of access. Same reasons I don't use much BM....great products and service, just a pita to get to.
Side note--I recently got to check out Miller's flat exterior evolution. Was pretty impressed with it actually. Just had to paint some new siding around a new window installation and a couple of other minor things but actually caught myself thinking about giving it a test drive this spring....I dunno.
Miller is available here in Seattle, we just don't hear much about it like ya do in PDX.
And KM is partnered with Miller in the PNW and retaining KM stores only in Cali I guess. That's what the miller guy said anyway.... it's funny, I go there for my ppg or other products manufactured by others, not their products... I do like that and the service guys have been there for ever.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

KM, now Miller, is my store to go to. I've painted my own house 15 y ago with KM premium line, still stands, will repaint in couple of weeks if weather permits, nothing to do)) Inside ceilings wight as were just painted. 

Tried Rodda, kind of "empty" feeling upon application, SW it smooth, but not as KM.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I used to have quite a few painters rave about Old Quacker and Standard brands. To bad they both went bankrupt in the 90's. Well Old quacker almost did until SW threw them a lifeline. Standard Brands was a big "anchor pricing" advocate back in the 70's and 80's. it caught up with them though and they got burned by the State of California. You see in some states it is illegal to jack up a retail price just to advertise a bigger "discount". They always had their paint somewhere between 40-60% off, even though the price you ended up with was the true retail price. Kind of what Kohl's and Macy's is being investigated for, among other retailers.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Gurnoe said:


> I hadn't heard of California paints until coming here and still find it amusing that you can't get California paint in California.


The story, as I was told by my rep, as to why it is called California, is that a guy bought q California Stucco franchise (or some similar name with California in it). It did not do well. Stucco is not very popular in New England. He decided he would start a painting company, and since the California brand name was already familiar to people he used it for his company. 
When I was growing up, I had a fiend whose father worked for California, and I always assumed that he spent the week in California, and then came home for the weekends. I could not figure out why anyone would want to do that to himself.


----------



## paf9485 (Jun 8, 2015)

kdpaint said:


> I use a ton of California Paint products. Their product line is amazing. Plus, other than BM, they are the only other paint company that uses 0 VOC colorants.


PPG offers 0 VOC colorants.

Dave


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

RH said:


> California is a brand I wish we had access to up here. As many good things as I've heard about some of their products makes me want to try some.


There's only 1 place that stocks a few Cali paints in all of Portland I could find, (Dick's Color Center on McLoughlin in Milwaukie). I wanted to use Cali's Ultraplate for that interior basement remodel I did a few months back, but ended up using KM's Durapoxy. Really surprised California Paints don't have a bigger presence here.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

PACman, does anyone in the Mansfield area carry Harrison Paints based out of Canton OH? It was traditionally a solid paint company that briefly went out of business and was revived about 10 years ago. Tried some about 7 or 8 years ago on an exterior and it was still pretty solid.

http://www.harrisonpaint.com


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> There's only 1 place that stocks a few Cali paints in all of Portland I could find, (Dick's Color Center on McLoughlin in Milwaukie). I wanted to use Cali's Ultraplate for that interior basement remodel I did a few months back, but ended up using KM's Durapoxy. Really surprised California Paints don't have a bigger presence here.


Too far for me to go. 

Would really like to see Miller start carrying some of their stuff like they do with PPG and KM. Hmmmmm.... I have a lunch scheduled next week with my area rep...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Miller Paint  Northwest employee owned company. Pretty much all I use these days. Best customer service ever!


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Have you guys opened up a Miller paint can, usually interior wall paint and seen that it is rotten after 3-6 months? Stored properly and everything. If its a year old you have to throw it out, its like paste and smells like rotten milk.

Or am I crazy?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Romanski said:


> Have you guys opened up a Miller paint can, usually interior wall paint and seen that it is rotten after 3-6 months? Stored properly and everything. If its a year old you have to throw it out, its like paste and smells like rotten milk.
> 
> Or am I crazy?


Haven't had any problems. I pretty much only use "Evolution" line both interior and exterior.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

thamberg said:


> We use a lot of Rodda and have a great relationship with them.
> 
> The customer service is fantastic and the product selection and value is tough to beat. Ever since Cloverdale merged with them, they've become more innovative with their marketing strategies and how they've rebranded themselves for the better.
> 
> ...


Rodda has awesome customer service, but I'm pretty much a Miller guy. "Evolution" both interior and exterior. Here's a job I did last summer with Rodda's "Ultimate II" Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

I remember watching a great video on a family owned paint company that I thought was out of Tennessee 
For the life of me I don't recall the name 
It was great to see a small family operation still in existence


----------



## BearHM11 (Jan 29, 2016)

I painted for 17 years in MN. The first 12 years I used SW exclusively. After tiring of the what seemed monthly price increases, I took my business to the local paint store, Hirshfield's. One of the best moves I ever made. They carried their own line of paints along with BM, Zinsser and a few others. 
Now after having moved back to TX 1 1/2 years ago, I find myself battling my old SW demons again.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Romanski said:


> Have you guys opened up a Miller paint can, usually interior wall paint and seen that it is rotten after 3-6 months? Stored properly and everything. If its a year old you have to throw it out, its like paste and smells like rotten milk.
> 
> Or am I crazy?


Nope, not crazy. One of a handful of reasons I quit using Miller. That's just not right. Open up a fairly new can to do some touchups and it's got pink mildew growing in it, HO wanted nothing to do with it. Go try to buy a new bucket and they couldn't even match their own color (antique white)at the Grand store. That was the last straw for me...it's been 10 -15 years since I made the switch to SW and never looked back. It's a shame, they have such a huge presence in the PDX area. I hope they got some of those silly issues resolved. I used a bucket of evolution not long ago and was pretty impressed with what little bit I got to use. It was 2 yrs old and no mildew in the can which was a surprise considering many past experiences....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Romanski said:


> Have you guys opened up a Miller paint can, usually interior wall paint and seen that it is rotten after 3-6 months? Stored properly and everything. If its a year old you have to throw it out, its like paste and smells like rotten milk.
> 
> Or am I crazy?


Interesting. Using it as much as I do I can honestly say I've never encountered that problem. I have some that I used in my own home that has been in storage for half a dozen years or more with no problems. The top edges of the cans seem to rust out before the paint itself goes bad. So not sure why you or LPC are experiencing issues with this. Maybe lids not sealing properly or temp issues?


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> There's only 1 place that stocks a few Cali paints in all of Portland I could find, (Dick's Color Center on McLoughlin in Milwaukie). I wanted to use Cali's Ultraplate for that interior basement remodel I did a few months back, but ended up using KM's Durapoxy. Really surprised California Paints don't have a bigger presence here.


I buy all my BM from Dick's and had no clue they ever carried some Cali, that's good to know! By any chance, do you recall which Cali lines they have?


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

RH said:


> Interesting. Using it as much as I do I can honestly say I've never encountered that problem. I have some that I used in my own home that has been in storage for half a dozen years or more with no problems. The top edges of the cans seem to rust out before the paint itself goes bad. So not sure why you or LPC are experiencing issues with this. Maybe lids not sealing properly or temp issues?


I'm not talking about paint that they made 5+ years ago. I'm talking about their newer formulas. Performance / Premium Lines. The only time I use evolution is on repaints and I never get to go back to those houses to see how its doing in the can 6 months down the road.

And yes, sealed and stored properly. I do quite a bit of 1 year warrantys for some builders here, just settling cracks and minor drywall stuff. It seems to touch up fine it just smells horrid and not easy to work with. If its just a few small things i'll use it, otherwise I have to get a new gallon.

I've brought it to the attention to plenty of Miller Managers in the Portland area, and all they can really do is pass it along the chain of command. They aren't the chemists.
----

As far as their Exterior paint goes, it sprays and brushes fine, it's the recoat times. It stays gummy and soft for far to long compared to other competitors. Makes it difficult when you spray an exterior one day, come back to trim it the next and your ladders are still marking up siding even with rags on them. It's gummy and sticky and grabs the fibers. Once again, maybe I'm crazy but I don't have this problem with SW or BM.

I'm pretty much done with Miller Paint unless the homeowner requests it. It's not the store, its not the people... I would love to help out a local employee owned company. But it gives me too many head aches and not worth it anymore.

This has just been my experience. I know most of you guys / gals have been painting a lot longer than I have. But after 12 years I'm just not a fan.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Romanski said:


> I'm not talking about paint that they made 5+ years ago. I'm talking about their newer formulas. Performance / Premium Lines. The only time I use evolution is on repaints and I never get to go back to those houses to see how its doing in the can 6 months down the road.
> 
> And yes, sealed and stored properly. I do quite a bit of 1 year warrantys for some builders here, just settling cracks and minor drywall stuff. It seems to touch up fine it just smells horrid and not easy to work with. If its just a few small things i'll use it, otherwise I have to get a new gallon.
> 
> ...


Well, as I said, I use their interior products constantly and I've just never had any issues with it, regardless of when I've used it. But, I certainly understand your reticence in trying it again considering your experiences. 

I used the exterior Evolution on my own place this past summer and did experince the tackiness issues as well. Wouldn't use it again for that reason.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

It is definitely the "go to" for many painters in that area. Not so much here in Seattle. My pricing sure was good back then compared to local competitor's. We used to use a lot of Rasmussen way back then also on interiors, are they still around?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

lilpaintchic said:


> It is definitely the "go to" for many painters in that area. Not so much here in Seattle. My pricing sure was good back then compared to local competitor's. We used to use a lot of Rasmussen way back then also on interiors, are they still around?


Never heard of it. Was it Miller that carried it up your way?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

RH said:


> Never heard of it. Was it Miller that carried it up your way?


I just moved Seattle about 5 yrs ago from Portland where I lived for most of my life.  

Rasmussen was a paint company in Beaverton on bvtn/Hillsdale hwy and just west of 217. That was the only store (that I know of) and it was their brand. We used to do a ton of work in Beaverton and used them a lot. Good product (compared to Miller )and better prices at the time. They're probably long gone by now...I dunno. It's been 15yrs at least since I used them....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> I just moved Seattle about 5 yrs ago from Portland where I lived for most of my life.
> 
> Rasmussen was a paint company in Beaverton on bvtn/Hillsdale hwy and just west of 217. That was the only store (that I know of) and it was their brand. We used to do a ton of work in Beaverton and used them a lot. Good product (compared to Miller )and better prices at the time. They're probably long gone by now...I dunno. It's been 15yrs at least since I used them....


Have you ever seen Portlandia, and does it represent Portland accurately?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Have you ever seen Portlandia, and does it represent Portland accurately?


We have lots of friends and family located there and it does, in a somewhat exaggerated way.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I have never seen the show.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> I have never seen the show.


It's pretty hilarious!


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Have you ever seen Portlandia, and does it represent Portland accurately?


Unfortunately it does. The hipsters here are unbearable.


----------

